# Stacking and Height measurement?



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

I have a quick question. My guy is 11 months old today so I pulled out the tape measure to get his height. 

My questions is how much to does the angle and stacking affect the height measurement ? We've never done anything close to a stack and I was wondering how much of an effect it has

Measuring him now he's around 26 1/2" at the withers. I'm hoping he's done growing height wise and that his stack is effecting the measurement too.

Thanks


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't know a lot about this, but I wouldn't think that stacking would affect height much at all, depending on how extreme the stack is, I suppose. If anything, I'd think that the dog may be shorter, if dog is in a stretched out stack. Maybe if he's in a tight stack he may be taller? I'm not sure, hopefully someone else can be more helpful.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Stacking has almost no effect on measured height. Unless you have their front legs splayed wide or have them posting (which is an incredibly unnatural and taxing position) their height won't change much at all. Since the hindquarters do not determine height the stack is pretty much irrelevant. You could get some added height if a dog comes up from being down on their pasterns slightly for whatever reason or loose some height in a slouch, perhaps.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> I don't know a lot about this, but I wouldn't think that stacking *would* affect height much at all, depending on how extreme the stack is, I suppose. If anything, I'd think that the dog may be shorter, if dog is in a stretched out stack. Maybe if he's in a tight stack he may be taller? I'm not sure, hopefully someone else can be more helpful.


Sorry, I meant *wouldn't*.


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

Gotcha, Thanks. I hopefully im just eyeballing the measuring stick wrong and should make one.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

The way he is holding his head could make a difference. One of my obedience training books says that when you measure your dog to get it's jump height, you want to have the dog's head level with its back, instead of held high like in a show stack. The lower head placement gives you a slightly lower height than the head led up, because raising the head up also raises the withers.


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

Interesting. I'll try that as well. How does the SV measure? and is that used when you're getting your KKL?


----------

